# Eagle Point San Leon



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Have a couple openings in the RV Park. On the water overlooking Galveston Bay. Daily ,weekly,monthly rates. All adult. Waterfront property without the taxes!! Pm me for details


----------

